# American Royal BBQ Championship



## kc jayhawk 78 (Sep 19, 2008)

Anyone planning on attending and/or competing ?


----------



## mrsb (Sep 19, 2008)

I have lived here my entire life and have never attended!! Don't you have to know someone who is in the competition to hang out?


----------



## kc jayhawk 78 (Sep 20, 2008)

No , you dont. You can buy a ticket for 10 bucks I believe, and that gets you in the gate for the day. There is a ton of free samples, and every year there is always some cool people that will tell you to come on up and grab a plate and load up. There is concerts there, and all kinds of stuff to do. Its a great time. I cant believe youve never been. Your really missing out. You should check it out this year. Youll wish you would have gone sooner.


----------



## davidmcg (Sep 20, 2008)

The American Royal BBQ is a wonderful place.  Lots of good people there.  If your in the area those couple of days its definitely a great thing to go and experience.  A word of advice would be shuttle buses.  Driving down there is a nightmare.  The walk from any parking spot is an adventure all in itself.  park up at Union Station or someplace else and ride the shuttle down.  Also I believe they have a competition out in Mission today.


----------



## muley05 (Sep 23, 2008)

Like KC Jayhawk said, you DO NOT have to know anyone competing to enjoy the American Royal BBQ.

Friday night, which is the best night for a "party" atmosphere, it costs about $10 to enter.  Then many of the bigger team spaces will allow you to enter for $10 or so, and then it is all you can eat and drink once inside that space.  They will also have bands and fun stuff like that.  And the food is amazing.

I personally know members of Where's The Smoke and Boneheads.  Both have one of the biggest spaces available, and it is a great time to hang out.  Bring friends, and most of the money to enter their team space goes to charity.


----------



## vegansbeware (Oct 2, 2008)

It starts today and I'm not sure if I'll be able to go. I've wanted to for the last 5 years but never attended. I'm trying to work the angles to get to go tomorrow night and enjoy a party or two.


----------



## curious aardvark (Oct 2, 2008)

where is it - I'll stick it on my 'going-to-tour-america-one-of-these-days-when-I've-got-time-and-money' to do list :-) (this is a REAL list)


----------



## mrsb (Oct 2, 2008)

Good ol' Kansas City, Missouri.  I did get invited to one of the tents for a friend's birthday.  I can either wear my Harley Davidson t-shirt and get in free or be prepared to reveal myself for some beads
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .  I think I'll go with the t-shirt!


----------

